# ¿Me subís la ropa a la terraza?



## Gamen

Hola.
¿Cómo podría traducir al inglés ¿Me subís la ropa a la terraza?

Contexto: La mujer está en el patio y le pide al marido que le suba la ropa a la terraza para tenderla más tarde.

Mi intento:
¿Do you bring (1.me) the clothes up (2.for me) to the terrace?
¿Do you get (1.me) the clothes up (2.for me) to the terrace?

Agradezco sus comentarios.


----------



## sound shift

"Can you bring the clothes out onto the roof for me?" (aunque si se acaba de sacar la ropa de la lavadora, diría "washing", no "clothes").


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias.
Sound:
¿Se puede omitir el "on" en "Can you bring the clothes out *on*to the roof for me?"


----------



## sound shift

Sí, Gamen, se podría omitir el "on".


----------



## Gamen

Gracias. ¿Ese "on" le da más expresividad a la frase? ¿Es sólo una cuestión de estilo, pero no modifica el significado entonces?
Como no nativo, a veces no sé cuándo debo decir on u onto en estos casos.


----------



## onbalance

¿Está la terraza más alta que el piso en el que se encuentra el marido? o ¿Se trata de un patio que está del mismo nivel del piso en el que se encuentra el marido?


----------



## Gamen

onbalance said:


> ¿Está la terraza más alta que el piso en el que se encuentra el marido? o ¿Se trata de un patio que está del mismo nivel del piso en el que se encuentra el marido?



La terraza está más alta. El patio está en planta baja.


----------



## sound shift

Es una cuestión de cómo nos imaginamos la situación: "to the roof" pinta a la terraza como un _lugar_; "onto the roof" pinta a la terraza como una _superficie_, además de un lugar, porque "on" nos da la idea de "sobre".

Acabo de leer que la terraza está más alta que el piso en el que se encuentra el marido. Siendo eso el caso, podríamos decir "Can you bring the clothes/washing *up *(on)to the roof for me?"


----------



## Gamen

sound shift said:


> Es una cuestión de cómo nos imaginamos la situación: "to the roof" pinta a la terraza como un _lugar_; "onto the roof" pinta a la terraza como una _superficie_, además de un lugar, porque "on" nos da la idea de "sobre".
> 
> Perfecto. Ahora entiendo. Muchas gracias Swift por la explicación.


----------



## Gamen

Acabo de leer que la terraza está más alta que el piso en el que se encuentra el marido. Siendo eso el caso, podríamos decir "Can you bring the clothes/washing *up *(on)to the roof for me?"[/QUOTE]

Gracias.
En español la terraza siempre está en la parte superior de la casa, subiendo una escalera. En cambio el patio siempre está en planta baja.
¿Es así en inglés con "terrace" y "pátio"?


----------



## Mr.Dent

"Gracias.
En español la terraza siempre está en la parte superior de la casa subiendo una escalera. En cambio el patio siempre está en planta baja.
¿Es así en inglés con "terrace" y "pátio?"


No. Not necessarily.


----------



## Gamen

OK. ¿Entonces "terraza" y "terraza", "patio" (Es) y "patio" (En) son falsos amigos?


----------



## onbalance

Según tengo entendido, la terraza es como un patio elevado, no un techo. Dicho esto, te propongo las siguientes traducciones:

Could you bring the clothes up to the terrace (for me)?
Could you bring the clothes up to me on the terrace?


----------



## Juana Brienza

Al OP: Acordate que en el español de España "terraza" no significa lo mismo que en rioplatense. Creo que por eso no se entendíó tu "up" de entrada.


----------



## Mr.Dent

"Terraza" (Es) y "terrace" (En), "patio" (Es) y "patio" (En) no son falsos amigos. A terrace could be up on top of a roof, but not necessarily. And generally patio refers to the same thing in both languages.


----------



## Gamen

Juana Brienza said:


> Al OP: acordate que en el español de España "terraza" no significa lo mismo que en rioplatense. Creo que por eso no se entendíó tu "up" de entrada.


De acuerdo. No lo sabía.



Mr.Dent said:


> "Terraza" (Es) y "terrace" (En), "patio" (Es) y "patio" (En) no son falsos amigos. A terrace could be up on top of a roof, but not necessarily. And generally patio refers to the same thing in both languages.


Gracias por la información.


----------



## sound shift

Aquí en Inglaterra, "Can you bring the clothes up to the *terrace*?" no se entiende, porque en el inglés de aquí, "terrace" no forma parte de una casa, ni de un piso.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias Sound. ¿Y qué dirías en Inglaterra en lugar de terraza para hablar de la parte superior de la casa (techo) donde se cuelga la ropa, por ejemplo?


----------



## sound shift

Bueno, acabo de leer un hilo del que se desprende que algunos compatriotas míos sí dicen "terrace", pero para referirse a un área a ras del suelo, detrás de la casa. Aquí no se suele colgar la ropa en la parte superior de la casa, porque muy pocas casas nuestras tienen un techo llano; aquí solemos tender la ropa en el jardín/patio. Si a la diferencia entre el español rioplatense y el español peninsular aunamos la diferencia entre el inglés americano y el inglés británico, y si al final añadimos las diferencias en la arquitectura de las casas, nos damos cuenta de que hay bastante campo para la confusión.


----------



## Amapolas

Ún término quizás más preciso sería la azotea, pero en Argentina se dejó de usar hace décadas. Al último al que se lo oí decir fue a mi papá.

Volviendo a la pregunta original, ¿qué tal will/would?:
Will/would you bring the clothes up to the terrace for me?


----------



## Ferrol

sound shift said:


> Bueno, acabo de leer un hilo del que se desprende que algunos compatriotas míos sí dicen "terrace", pero para referirse a un área a ras del suelo, detrás de la casa. Aquí no se suele colgar la ropa en la parte superior de la casa, porque muy pocas casas nuestras tienen un techo llano; aquí solemos tender la ropa en el jardín/patio. Si a la diferencia entre el español rioplatense y el español peninsular aunamos la diferencia entre el inglés americano y el inglés británico, y si al final añadimos las diferencias en la arquitectura de las casas, nos damos cuenta de que hay bastante campo para la confusión.


Exacto.Puede variar además para complicarlo más según las zonas, dentro de un mismo país. Las imágenes que Google da para "terraza" corresponden más bien a  "rooftop" (tejado o techo plano).Sin embargo en el norte de España, como en Inglaterra, pocas casas tienen rooftop, salvo en algunos  " apartment   buildings" los pisos más altos, pueden tener un espacio de ese tipo,abierto al salón,  que llamamos normalmente también terraza,  y en otras zonas azotea. Lo que por aquí  llamamos " terraza" en una casa en realidad con la mayor frecuencia  corresponde a " balcony", y es frecuente se cuelgue en ella la colada.Si el texto se refiriera a una vivienda de por aquí, probablemente se trataría de un " chalet" con piso bajo y piso superior donde estaría  la terraza
Por lo que dice nuestro diccionario "terrace" puede traducirse por lo que aquí llamamos terraza en una casa o apartamento, pero solo cuando es grande y se utiliza como una zona de estar.En otro caso ( los más frecuentes) es "balcony" http://www.wordreference.com/definition/Terrace
Perdón por la larga explicación.Me parece interesante y productor de confusiones
Saludos


----------



## SydLexia

In most versions of BrE, if she is not on the terrace she would say:

"Could you *take *the washing up to the terrace for me?"

"Could you take the washing out onto the terrace/balcony for me?"

"Could you take the washing up to the terrace for me?"

Also "can/will/would" and "Do you think you could....?"

syd


----------



## iribela

I think I'd go with Ferrol's 'rooftop.'
Although it could sound a little odd given that people might not be familiar with the idea of hanging clothes on the rooftop, it's simpler and more accurate than 'terrace,' based on the dictionary's definition of 'terrace.'


----------



## SydLexia

"roof terrace" would probably work.

syd


----------



## onbalance

Aunque la vivienda típica no tiene terraza, "terrace" es perfectamente aceptable en el inglés americano.


----------



## Gamen

SydLexia said:


> In most versions of BrE, if she is not on the terrace she would say:
> 
> "Could you *take *the washing up to the terrace for me?"
> 
> "Could you take the washing out onto the terrace/balcony for me?"
> 
> "Could you take the washing up to the terrace for me?"
> 
> Also "can/will/would" and "Do you think you could....?"
> 
> syd



Gracias por ofrecer todas las variantes posibles Syd.
"*Bring* the clothing/washing *up" *también es posible en inglés por lo que entendí.

En castellano rioplatense o standard, en cambio, sólo es posible "subir" o "llevar (arriba)" en el ejemplo planteado. No usamos "traer" cuando hay un desplazamiento/alejamiento desde donde se encuentra el hablante hacia otro lugar*. *"Traer" implica un acercamiento hacia el espacio del hablante*.
En mi ejemplo, la mujer y el marido se encuentran en el patio (Planta baja).
 La mujer le pide al marido que suba, lleve la ropa hacia arriba (Planta alta donde está la terraza).
Se advierte un movimiento/alejamiento desde el lugar del hablante hacia otro lugar, por tanto, sólo es posible "llevar".*


----------



## Ferrol

Gamen said:


> Gracias por ofrecer todas las variantes posibles Syd.
> "*Bring* the clothing/washing *up" *también es posible en inglés por lo que entendí.
> 
> En castellano rioplatense o standard, en cambio, sólo es posible "subir" o "llevar (arriba)" en el ejemplo planteado. No usamos "traer" cuando hay un desplazamiento/alejamiento desde donde se encuentra hablante hacia otro lugar*. *"Traer" implica un acercamiento hacia el espacio del hablante*.*


As Syd remarked "bring" would not work unless she was already in the "terraza"


----------



## SydLexia

Gamen said:


> En mi ejemplo, la mujer y el marido se encuentran en el patio (Planta baja).
> La mujer le pide al marido que suba, lleve la ropa hacia arriba (Planta alta donde está la terraza).
> Se advierte un movimiento/alejamiento desde el lugar del hablante hacia otro lugar, por tanto, *sólo es posible "llevar".*



Y es lo mismo en inglés.

Lo que pasa es que "llevar" es "take" y "bring" es "traer".....

syd


----------



## onbalance

Ferrol said:


> As Syd remarked "bring" would not work unless she was already in the "terraza"



Sí, pero _creo que_ esa es la situación que Gamen imagnió. Según él:

"La mujer está en el patio y le pide al marido que le suba la ropa a la terraza para tenderla más tarde."


----------



## Gamen

Ok. So, the situation should be that the woman is in the "terrace" and whatssps her husband/partner, who is downstairs in the patio, telling him to* bring *the washing *up* for her.
The speaker (the woman) wants another person to hold something and *bring it to her* where she exactly is, that is, a movement towards the speaker.


----------



## Gamen

onbalance said:


> Sí, pero _creo que_ esa es la situación que Gamen imagnió. Según él:
> 
> "La mujer está en el patio y le pide al marido que le suba la ropa a la terraza para tenderla más tarde."



Yes, but *both* individuals are downstairs, in the patio, and the husband must go up to take the clothes onto the terrace.
Later the woman will go up to hang the clothes.
Firstly, the man must take the clothes up onto the terrace (terraza) where the woman (the requester) is not yet.


----------



## onbalance

Gamen said:


> Yes, but *both* individuals are downstairs in the patio and the husband must go up to take the clothes onto the terrace.
> Later the woman will go up to hang the clothes.
> Firstly, the man must take the clothes up onto the terrace (terraza) where the woman is not *AT* yet.



Oh. I thought she was already on the terrace. I agree that "bring" is not appropriate.


----------



## Gamen

Thank you all. Sorry if I was not clear at the beginning. Maybe I assumed you had in mind the same idea than me about the people's positions in the story and the same meaning for "terrace". 
To me it was a very interesting thread and I learned a lot.

Thank you for the corrections onbalance.


----------



## SydLexia

From my position in North London:

"*Bring* it (to me/with you) next time you *come* to London."
"I can *take* it (to you/with me) next time I* go* to Spain."
"My cousin can pick it up in Manchester and* take* it *wherever *you want."

Isn't all this exactly the same in Spanish?

By the way, 'your' woman should probably say "I'll hang it out later", (for reasons of 'convivencia'  )

syd


----------



## Gamen

SydLexia said:


> From my position in North London:
> 
> "*Bring* it (to me/with you) next time you *come* to London."
> "I can *take* it (to you/with me) next time I* go* to Spain."
> "My cousin can pick it up in Manchester and* take* it *wherever *you want."
> 
> Isn't all this exactly the same in Spanish?
> Yes, the same with traer (bring) y llevar (take).


----------



## BryanCr7Know

Piensa en la preposición y el verbo, en este caso no es un "Subir de moverse" Go UP, en este caso ella esta llevando (o el que sea) la ropa arriba, en la terreza así que podrías decir "Bring" mas UP "Llevar arriba".


----------



## Bevj

BryanCr7Know said:


> Piensa en la preposición y el verbo, en este caso no es un "Subir de moverse" Go UP, en este caso ella esta llevando (o el que sea) la ropa arriba, en la terreza así que podrías decir "Bring" mas UP "Llevar arriba".



Ya hemos aclarado que los dos están en el patio de abajo y así 'bring' no está bien.  Solo se puede usar 'bring' si la mujer está arriba y el marido abajo.

Yo traduciría 'terraza' como 'roof terrace'.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por el resumen y aclaración Bevj.
Se entiende que si los dos están abajo y hay que "llevar la ropa a otro lugar de arriba", el verbo a usar en inglés es también también "take".
Un saludo cordial y gracias a todos los que participaron de este hilo.


----------

